# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Kur fëmijët mësojnë filozofi që në kopsht

## Xhuxhumaku

*Kur fëmijët mësojnë filozofi që në kopsht*

23/11/2010

_Platonët e vegjël_

Pyetja zakonisht bëhet jo në momentin e duhur: kur je i stresuar nga një ditë e lodhshme pune, ose në mëngjes kur je duke çuar fëmijët në shkollë i bllokuar në trafikun e tmerrshëm. Mami, përse njerëzit vdesin?, Babi, ku isha unë para se të lindja?. Janë këto provat e dialogut metafizik me fëmijët tanë. Të gjithë prindërve u duhet të përballen me këtë ushtrim të vështirë që fëmijët nisin ta praktikojnë kur mbushin 3 vjeç, por që e arrin kulmin në moshën 6-vjeçare. Kjo është mosha e pyetjeve, e perseve pa fund në kokën e të vegjëlve. Një pyetje pas tjetrës, por asnjë përgjigje me të vërtetë bindëse për vogëlushët. Brezi i ri i filozofëve po rritet. Të paktën, kështu thonë për momentin shumë specialistë që merren me problemet e fëmijëve, të bindur se që në shkollën fillore është e rëndësishme të mësohet arti i arsyetimit dhe i refleksionit mbi botën, që e ka origjinën nga Greqia antike. Rasti më i famshëm është ai i një klase në një lagje të vogël parisiene, në Mee-sur-Seine, ku një mësuese ka vendosur të transformojë pyetësorët e fëmijëve në një punë filozofike. Çdo 15 ditë, Pascaline Dogliani shkruan në dërrasën e zezë fjalë abstrakte për të vegjlit si drejtësi, liri, dashuri, vdekje duke i dhënë kështu shtysë një bisede me fëmijët e klasës së saj. Është e kundërta e asaj që bëjmë çdo ditë. Më shumë se sa të japim përgjigjet, duam të stimulojmë pyetjet, - tregon mësuesja. Dogliani dhe Platonët e saj të vegjël janë bërë protagonistë të një dokumentari të prezantuar në Festivalin e  Romës, që është shfaqur këto ditë në kinematë franceze. Filmi me titullin Ce nest qu un debut, tregon eksperiencën revolucionare të kësaj klase dhe rezultatet e arritura pas 2 vjetësh nga aplikimi i këtij programi. Edhe më të turpshmit folën gjatë diskutimeve tona, duke bërë progres të jashtëzakonshëm në mënyrën se si flisnin. Filozofia është një mënyrë për të çliruar kreativitetin, - tregon mësuesja. Në fakt, filozofia është një disiplinë që bëhet në të gjitha vendet e botës gjatë viteve të shkollës së mesme. Që në vitin 1999 UNESCO ka rekomanduar futjen e kësaj lënde në kopsht, duke u bazuar tek metoda e mësuesit amerikan Matthew Lipman. Edhe në Itali, dëshira për të mësuar filozofi që herët po përhapet shumë shpejt. Bashkia e Modenës po trajnon mësuesit e shkollave fillore dhe shumë shpejt do të nisin leksionet për më të vegjlit. Në Francë, përveç rastit që trajtohet në filmin që sapo ka dalë dhe të tjerëve të shpërndarë në të gjithë vendin, organizohen privatisht qindra kurse filozofie pasditet e të mërkurave, kur fëmijët nuk kanë shkollë. Ndoshta është një modë, por besoj se fenomeni pasqyron edhe një dëshirë të prindërve. Baballarët dhe nënat sot nuk kanë më dëshirë tu thonë fëmijëve kureshtarë se, shumë gjëra do ti kuptosh kur të rritesh, apo boll pyete se nuk kam kohë të të kthej përgjigje, - tregon organizatori i këtyre kurseve, Jean-Charles Pettier. Raftet e librarive franceze janë tashmë plot me manualë filozofie për tu përdoruar nga fëmijë mbi tre vjeç. Një nga autoret më të suksesshme është Briggitte Labbe, që ka publikuar 35 vëllime për mëngjeset e saj filozofike, të përkthyera në 18 gjuhë të ndryshme. Dispensat me CD audio dhe video të lejojnë të organizosh në shtëpi debate rreth temave të tilla: Përse nuk jam shefi?, Cili është ndryshimi mes jetës dhe vdekjes?, Mashkull apo femër?. Përkundrazi, Jean-Paul Mongin ka kërkuar ti shndërrojë në përralla biografitë e filozofëve në koleksionin e ri Petits Platons. Kështu, përpara gjumit mund tu tregosh të vegjëlve për jetën e Sokratit, Dekartit, Kantit apo Shën Agustinit. Për një kohë të gjatë është menduar se fëmijët që nuk flasin ende rrjedhshëm nuk mund të kuptojnë arsyetimin e një disipline si filozofia. Por, nga 3 vjeç e lart ata mund të thithin shumë shpejt gjithçka që dëgjojnë, - kujton filozofi Roger-Pol Droit, edhe ai autor i manualit Osez parter pilo a vos enfants, në të cilin fton prindërit që të ushtrohen me fëmijët e tyre në këtë fushë. Platoni dhe Aristoteli thoshin se bëhesh filozof kur mrekullohesh dhe pyet për gjërat, dhe është pikërisht kjo që bëjnë fëmijët sot nga mosha katër deri në atë 7-vjeçare, - vazhdon Droit. Sipas ekspertëve, është shumë e rëndësishme të përfitosh nga kjo fazë për të ndërtuar mënyrën e mendimit për të ardhmen. Të gjithë fëmijët lindin filozofë, - përfundon ai, - por vetëm disa prej tyre bëhen të tillë. E megjithatë, asnjëherë nuk duhet të harrojmë se filozofia është një kurë të cilën mund ta japin vetëm mjekët e mirë. Kjo lëndë duhet të ketë më shumë hapësirë nëpër shkollat e mesme, por duhet praktikuar nga një mësues i mirë, që ka kulturën dhe ekuilibrin e duhur, - thotë Stefano Poggi, presidenti i shoqërisë filozofike italiane.  Sipas tij, sot të gjithë fëmijët janë kuriozë për gjithçka. Nuk është keq tu mësosh të vegjëlve elementë filozofie. Kjo i bën ata të përdorin trurin në mënyrë kritike, shprehet Poggi. Ja se çfarë i këshillon ai një filozofi që kërkon tu drejtohet fëmijëve: Të mos jetë vetëm mësues i dyshimeve dhe pasigurisë. Ti bëjë të vegjlit të kuptojnë se si kjo lënë gërshetohet me historinë e ideve njerëzore, zhvillimin e kritikës dhe arsyetimit, madje edhe me zbulimet e mëdha shkencore. Vetëm kështu mund të rritet sensi kritik i nxënësve të tij të vegjël.

shqip

----------


## fashion_girl

filozofin se perballojm ne qe jena te medhenj e jo mo kalamajt te vegjel!lenda me e rrasme qe ekziston!

----------


## Albo

Prinderit qe mundohen te rrisin femije gjeni duke i futur ne shkolla qe ne moshe fare te vogel, jane per te ardhur keq. U mohojne femijeve te tyre nje femijeri te qete e normale, qe eshte baza per formimin e personalitetit dhe karakterit te femijes.

POR, mesimi i madh qe prinderit duhet te nxjerrin nga artikulli me lart, eshte:

a) Femijet nuk kane asnje pyetje tabu, pyesin per gjithcka qe nuk e kuptojne.
b) Prinderit duhet te jene gati per tu dhene pergjigje pyetjeve te femijeve.

Eshte detyra e prindit qe tu japi pergjigje pyetjeve te femijeve. Nuk eshte detyra e mesueses. Nuk eshte detyra e shtetit. Nese femija nuk merr nje pergjigje nga prinderit per pyetjet e tij, dikush tjeter do t'i japi nje pergjigje, qe mund te shokoje veshet e prindit kur ta degjoje nga goja e femijes.

Dhe ne shoqerine qe jetojme, ku informacioni eshte i bollshem dhe i shumellojshem dhe bombardohemi me informacion cdo sekonde, ky leksion vlen per te gjithe prinderit. Nese nuk u mesojme femijeve tane ate qe ne vete dime apo ate qe ne vete vleresojme, dikush tjeter ne shoqeri do t'ia mesoje femijes ate per te cilen ai pyet. Eshte per te ardhur keq te shikosh ne kohen qe jetojme, qe femijet mesojne me shume nga Televizori e Interneti se sa nga prinderit e tyre. Televizori, Interneti, mesuesja, shkolla, asnjehere nuk mund te zevendesojne prindin.

Femija eshte i pafajshem ne pyetjet qe ben.
Prindi eshte udherrefyesi me i sinqerte qe femija has ne kete bote.

Albo

----------


## Shpend Hajdari

> Prinderit qe mundohen te rrisin femije gjeni duke i futur ne shkolla qe ne moshe fare te vogel, jane per te ardhur keq. U mohojne femijeve te tyre nje femijeri te qete e normale, qe eshte baza per formimin e personalitetit dhe karakterit te femijes.
> 
> POR, mesimi i madh qe prinderit duhet te nxjerrin nga artikulli me lart, eshte:
> 
> a) Femijet nuk kane asnje pyetje tabu, pyesin per gjithcka qe nuk e kuptojne.
> b) Prinderit duhet te jene gati per tu dhene pergjigje pyetjeve te femijeve.
> 
> Eshte detyra e prindit qe tu japi pergjigje pyetjeve te femijeve. Nuk eshte detyra e mesueses. Nuk eshte detyra e shtetit. Nese femija nuk merr nje pergjigje nga prinderit per pyetjet e tij, dikush tjeter do t'i japi nje pergjigje, qe mund te shokoje veshet e prindit kur ta degjoje nga goja e femijes.
> 
> ...


Me te vertet nje postim dhe nje pergjigje shume e mire nga ana juaj, edhe pse nuk jam prind, ende, por pajtohem plotesisht me ju.

----------


## Marya

kane ardhur kohe te keqija 
 njerezit nuk kane me kohe tu perkushtohen femijeve, keshtu qe femijet duan s'duan do mesojne majtas e djathtas 

une mazllumin e shikoj vetem nje ore ne dite ose ne dy dite ne darke 
 eshte ne pune gati nate e dite po edhe une  gati 12 ore ne dite ne pune
 se cfare edukate do ti japim ne  femijes ai me ze lemeria ta mendoj

----------


## freiheit

thjesht, ka ndryshuar menyra e te studjuarit, e te nxenit, shkolla eshte ne evoluim e siper, dhe eshte shume normale kjo qe po ndodh, brezi i sotem eshte shume here me i zhvilluar se te meparshmit,

----------

